

Ask HN: What's the best platform for a web apps MVP? - xbeta

Hello all,  I&#x27;m about to write a MVP for a web apps which I have all the ideas and design.  Coming from an infrastructure background, I&#x27;ve personally developed few micro-services in Sinatra and Rails, but want to learn about NodeJS and Django.<p>I haven&#x27;t come to a conclusion on which platform framework to use and each has its own pros&#x2F;cons.<p>I have few things that might we are looking for :
- handle very well in real-time traffic 
- starts as a web app, but eventually most traffic will be coming from mobile apps
- build RESTful API at beginning
- deals lots of location data
- using MySQL
- provide some analytics<p>Any recommendations?<p>Thanks in advanced.
======
joenied
Loving SailsJS right now for building out API's and if I ever want to
integrate sockets with it I can.

~~~
xbeta
Any choices for DB? Should we continue with MySQL as we are most familiar or
any other NoSQL can give us the good performance in real-time? No, not a big
fan on dealing with Redis. We probably want a more reliable, fault-tolerant
DB.

~~~
xbeta
Or what about this one? [https://www.meteor.com](https://www.meteor.com)

